# Pup doesn't grow



## El_rex (Jan 14, 2016)

Hello

I recently posted about my concern for Rex having problem with his feet but got reassured he is ok and doing fine  But here goes another concern (worried mum symptom?).
Rex was 15.8 pounds at 8 weeks which is within standards especially considering he had 11 littermates and wasn't weaned into the best chow. I successfully transitioned him into Orejin Large puppy and he loves it, absolutely no prob with his stool, full of energy etc. At 9.5 he was 20 pounds, but now at almost 12 weeks he still weighs exactly the same! 
I never met his sire in person (only saw pics, seems to be decently sized GSD, but not oversized) and the dam was ok in my opinion, skinny yes (12 pups!), but maybe 20-22 inches at the withers.
I presume I cant blame the food, what else? Genetics? Worms? (dewormed 4 weeks ago, doesn't leave the house yet because of vaccinations). Could it be that Rex has pituitary dwarfism? He was the largest from his litter tho, but his growth had stunt..

This is him yesterday ( will be 12 weeks in 4 days)


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

:wub: I think your handsome Rex is doing fine! It is only 2.5 weeks since his last weigh-in. Puppies grow fast but not that fast


----------



## RubenZ (Jan 15, 2016)

a lot of people will tell you that you don't want these Large breed dogs growing too quick. In fact lots of people on this board don't even feed those large breed puppy foods because they cause quick growth.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

My puppy was similar. He's now five months and still on the smaller size for weight but is filling in nicely. If the vet isn't worried, enjoy him and don't worry. Watch his ribs. You want them to show but not too much.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Puppies grow in spurts - holding weight for a couple of weeks is no big deal. He seems very healthy and alert in the pics you post. 

If he is eating, pooping, sleeping, playing, and just being a normal puppy, don't worry. He'll grow at whatever rate his genetics dictates. Don't try to force growth on him by feeding more. Slow and steady is best for pups.


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

Just went through the weekly growth charts of my last 3 GSDs and the longest period of steady weight was 2 weeks up to 8 months old,so 2 1/2 weeks isn't bad. Mine ended up 90,96 and 100 pounds.


----------



## El_rex (Jan 14, 2016)

Mary Beth said:


> :wub: I think your handsome Rex is doing fine! It is only 2.5 weeks since his last weigh-in. Puppies grow fast but not that fast


Thanks, he is precious 
Yes I know, thought it could be slow but gradually, like 100 g day after going for a potty. Was googling like crazy and found lots of diseases/conditions that could be linked to stunt growth. Maybe I am crazy. 



RubenZ said:


> a lot of people will tell you that you don't want these Large breed dogs growing too quick. In fact lots of people on this board don't even feed those large breed puppy foods because they cause quick growth.


I considered this, in fact my vet was against me putting Rex on the raw because of him potentially growing too quickly


----------



## El_rex (Jan 14, 2016)

LuvShepherds said:


> My puppy was similar. He's now five months and still on the smaller size for weight but is filling in nicely. If the vet isn't worried, enjoy him and don't worry. Watch his ribs. You want them to show but not too much.


What is your puppy weight now? Did he grow in sprouts, or was just nicely putting pound by pound but not too much every month?
We have a vet appointment this Saturday, I'll definitely ask her opinion, but wanted to know what the GSD community thinks..
I'm posting another pic, just took it right after feeding him.


----------



## El_rex (Jan 14, 2016)

Castlemaid said:


> Puppies grow in spurts - holding weight for a couple of weeks is no big deal. He seems very healthy and alert in the pics you post.
> 
> If he is eating, pooping, sleeping, playing, and just being a normal puppy, don't worry. He'll grow at whatever rate his genetics dictates. Don't try to force growth on him by feeding more. Slow and steady is best for pups.


Yes, he had one of them spurts, was lethargic for a day and the next morning his body grew, tail elongated, and he suddenly looked very leggy. 
he is eating/pooping a lot, sleeping for hours, torturing the cat etc. I'll keep weighing him and hope there is absolutely nothing wrong with him, just a small sized GSD puppy


----------



## El_rex (Jan 14, 2016)

lrodptl said:


> Just went through the weekly growth charts of my last 3 GSDs and the longest period of steady weight was 2 weeks up to 8 months old,so 2 1/2 weeks isn't bad. Mine ended up 90,96 and 100 pounds.


Thank you for sharing, will keep weighing him. He is my third dog (had a sheepdog and GSD/collie cross) but last time i had a puppy I was a pup myself, and can not remember whether they grow slow bit by bit or do the spurts


----------



## El_rex (Jan 14, 2016)

Another week and no weight gain whatsoever.. 19.6 pounds to be precise at 12 weeks and 2 days 
Been to the vet last Saturday, she said my pup in not underweight and suggested he might be growing at a slow pace....thoughts anyone?


----------



## brucebourdon (Jun 2, 2010)

If the parents were not unusually small, the I'd say it's unlikely that he will be. 

In fact if you want my opinion, I think you should stop worrying and just enjoy him. He's a puppy, let him be that. It doesn't last, and you'll probably have many days where you wish he were one again.

I'm told that American show line GSDs tend to be the tallest, while German working lines tend to be smaller in height. Yet there's little doubt that the German working line would leave the American show line gasping for air in his dust in any environment outside of a beauty pageant. 

My Kyra was called smallish by those who only saw the American show dogs; she was about 75 pounds as an adult, not huge but solid. And in her head she was ten feet tall compared to other dogs.

As long as he's healthy and happy, be happy. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

El_rex said:


> Another week and no weight gain whatsoever.. 19.6 pounds to be precise at 12 weeks and 2 days
> Been to the vet last Saturday, she said my pup in not underweight and suggested he might be growing at a slow pace....thoughts anyone?


Has his height changed?


----------



## El_rex (Jan 14, 2016)

I am enjoying him and he is absolutely adorable and playful puppy! But he seems to be stuck at 9 weeks of age and has not changed a bit since then. His ears went up tho, but that’s it. I’m not sure if it can be a case of pituitary dwarfism but read it is normally diagnosed in puppies between 2 and 6 months of age. So we fit the profile. His height is the same as at 9 weeks.
His dam is from German lines, not certain if German working lines or German show lines. Sire is English line GSD, looks very different to her, long haired and stocky, not exceptionally tall (from what I could tell from a pic), but normal sized.
Parents were not tested for pituitary dwarfism.


----------



## T-Bone'sMamma (Mar 3, 2012)

The vet can run your pups blood to check levels of growth hormone. At least that would give you a definitive answer if you're truly concerned about it. 

Cute pup


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

if mom was 20-22" he's likely going to be on the smaller end of normal. worry if you may but there is nothing you can do. dwarfism is laughable, he is well proportioned.

why not contact the breeder and ask about the parents growth rates and/or littermates.


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm not an expert by any means so take my opinion with a grain of salt. 
He doesn't look like he has pituitary dwarfism. That genetic condition is marked by very specific physical features I don't see in your pup. An obvious sign is a *very very* small frame and size along with *fox like* head and face. I don't see those features. 

How much is he eating? If he is very, very active then he may need a tad bit more food. My female is not huge (68 lbs @ almost 3) and she eats a lot for her size. She just burns more calories than the average gal. The feeding guidelines on the bag are just that...guidelines. 

If his vet didn't seem concerned then I wouldn't worry to much.


----------



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

My boy did not really put on much weight at that age. He actually weighed less than your pup, he was about 10lbs at 8 weeks. His big growth was closer to 5-6 months. He's about 75lbs now at a 14 months old.


----------



## El_rex (Jan 14, 2016)

Thank you everybody for the input. I contacted the breeder and he suggested me feeding the pup a bit more than it says on the pack, so I'm giving him 110 g three times a day (90 g is recommended). Dam is 22 inches, and the sire is "larger" according to the breeder. He wasn't contacted by other puppy's owners. I am the only pest 
Also dewormed the pup again and we'll be starting on regular walks from tomorrow because our quarantine is finally over! Managed to measure him at the withers (least I think I did) and he did grow, he is 17 inches but incredibly skinny, so the food increase is a must.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

walks will help put on muscle. You might want to try using something like Red Barn Beef Roll for training treats. They are a balanced food and can be cut into small bites. Some folks like to use it to help pups put on a bit of weight. 

just my two cents.


----------



## Annabellam (Nov 2, 2015)

So long as the vet has not raised any sort of underlying health concerns, i would not worry as much. But try feeding him different times of the day, throw in a treat in between the meals and as someone has said enjoy him. He'll grow before you even notice.


----------



## smk5495 (Jan 23, 2016)

My boy Ruger is right around 12 weeks and I was just thinking the same thing. He's weighed 28ish lbs for the past two or so weeks. Probably just normal stuff, like everyone is saying.


----------



## El_rex (Jan 14, 2016)

*smk5495,* your boy looks big and sturdy! Massive ears, love them, best part of a GSD..

Mine is still scrawny, he did gain some weight and is 26 pounds at almost 14 weeks. After reading some posts from people telling their pups are close to 40 at this age makes me wonder whether Rex is aiming to be a model..lol.
As I said he is very light, 26 pounds but 18 inches at the withers.
Started walking him last week, poor thing is scared of almost everything and everybody - this dog, that car, those little humans running towards him and screaming - puuuupy...


----------



## brucebourdon (Jun 2, 2010)

El_rex, you can acclimate your pup to those; get him focused on you, start at a comfortable distance and give him high value treats for paying attention to you, start small and work up, if it gets to be too much for him then back off and try again. Use food that you know he loves (pre test by comparing at home). Have patience, good luck!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## brucebourdon (Jun 2, 2010)

Silly question, he was de-wormed, right?

PS: In his photos he look great.


----------



## El_rex (Jan 14, 2016)

bbourdon said:


> El_rex, you can acclimate your pup to those; get him focused on you, start at a comfortable distance and give him high value treats for paying attention to you, start small and work up, if it gets to be too much for him then back off and try again. Use food that you know he loves (pre test by comparing at home). Have patience, good luck!


I'm working on it, so far he improved a bit and became more observant but still need to be reassured. typically use his kibble as treats, he absolutely loves it!
Yes, he was dewormed already twice since I got him from the breeder, actually think he has a light frame (hence the weight), especially the head looks "fragile" and not masculine (?), not sure what is the proper term for this. But he is a great pup.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

He doesn't look fragile. Mine looked like that at 14 weeks. Your dog has solid legs, and is still very young. He will change drastically by 5-7 months.


----------



## brucebourdon (Jun 2, 2010)

I agree with LuvShepherds, he looks fine - he's still a baby! Give him time.

Look at the following photos of my Kyra, look how fragile she looks in the first photo. Now look at the second, she's a *solid GSD*. That's a child versus an adult, years apart.

Feed yours quality food (I mostly used Blue Buffalo large breed puppy food, occasional raw beef, yogurt, eggs, etc.), give him a reasonable amount of exercise over the coming years, without pushing him so hard that you hurt him, work with him mentally through training and and engaging activities, and you'll have a great dog.

Best of luck to you!
Bruce.


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

Your dog looks fine. Puppies grow in weird ways... first their legs, then their ears, then their bellies and then the tail and then the feet and then the... every one is different. Two things.. first remember that your dog will pick up on your anxiety and you could make him anxious. You do not want that. Two, you want a fit healthy dog not a fat one. There are lots of fat dogs out there. Calm down. More important to train him then to bulk him up right now.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

El_rex said:


> I'm working on it, so far he improved a bit and became more observant but still need to be reassured. typically use his kibble as treats, he absolutely loves it!
> Yes, he was dewormed already twice since I got him from the breeder, actually think he has a light frame (hence the weight),* especially the head looks "fragile" and not masculine* (?), not sure what is the proper term for this. But he is a great pup.


Secondary male characteristics won't appear until way down the road.


----------



## El_rex (Jan 14, 2016)

Update: Rex is turning 16 weeks tomorrow, still underweight according to the chart. However he did grow like a weed , and is around 21 inches in height , but weighs only 28 pounds. Started giving him some raw in addition to Orejin kibble, 3 feeds on kibble and one raw.

He seems to be constantly hungry, instantly vacuuming almost everything he finds on the floor, gave me a huge scare last Friday ingesting a peach stone (wasn't on floor, found it near a supermarket), it was gone in a split second.. successfully evacuated it yesterday.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Thanks for the update. May Rex continue to do well. He looks like a bundle of energy. You might want to consider transitioning to two meals a day for Rex. That might let him have a full tummy and feel less "constantly hungry". 
I hope others weigh in on this.
But glad Rex is doing well.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

I don't transition to two times a day until they are six months old. 

If he is hungry, and he is not overweight, you might want to try upping his food. He is a growing baby and may need the extra calories and vitamins right now.


----------



## El_rex (Jan 14, 2016)

middleofnowhere said:


> Thanks for the update. May Rex continue to do well. He looks like a bundle of energy. You might want to consider transitioning to two meals a day for Rex. That might let him have a full tummy and feel less "constantly hungry".
> I hope others weigh in on this.
> But glad Rex is doing well.





MineAreWorkingline said:


> I don't transition to two times a day until they are six months old.
> 
> If he is hungry, and he is not overweight, you might want to try upping his food. He is a growing baby and may need the extra calories and vitamins right now.


Thank you, I opted for topping up his meals a bit and he gained some weight, 35 lbs as on today, 21 inches height. Turning 4 month in 6 days. 
We started exercising him daily,doing short fast runs to build some muscles. His front paws worry me as he seems to have weaken pasterns but we are working on it.
I may swap him to adult food in a couple of weeks when ran out of Orijen large puppy stock


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

El_rex said:


> Thank you, I opted for topping up his meals a bit and he gained some weight, 35 lbs as on today, 21 inches height. Turning 4 month in 6 days.
> We started exercising him daily,doing short fast runs to build some muscles. His front paws worry me as he seems to have weaken pasterns but we are working on it.
> I may swap him to adult food in a couple of weeks when ran out of Orijen large puppy stock


 He's beautiful and at 15 weeks my last 2 were 38 and 42 pounds and both are now 100. Yours is on the way,stop worrying and let go.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Your pup is looking good and now well within the range of normal weight.

I hope you aren't doing your sprints on manmade surfaces, especially if you feel he may have a bit of a pastern problem.


----------



## annabirdie (Jul 3, 2015)

He's gorgeous! Make sure you don't run him on a leash though...not a good idea at this age, let him run around on his own on grass!


----------



## El_rex (Jan 14, 2016)

lrodptl said:


> He's beautiful and at 15 weeks my last 2 were 38 and 42 pounds and both are now 100. Yours is on the way,stop worrying and let go.


Thanks, he is beautiful. I'm less worried now since all I need him to be healthy and strong, was thinking he had some sort of health problem but I was wrong 



MineAreWorkingline said:


> Your pup is looking good and now well within the range of normal weight.
> 
> I hope you aren't doing your sprints on manmade surfaces, especially if you feel he may have a bit of a pastern problem.


Guilty, wasn't aware of tarmac danger. There are some natural surface trails in the area I live but not too many. And he is car sick so I cant drive him far. But thank you for warning me, didn't know. 



annabirdie said:


> He's gorgeous! Make sure you don't run him on a leash though...not a good idea at this age, let him run around on his own on grass!


I use an extendable leash so he doesn't pull. he is roaming the garden tho


----------



## El_rex (Jan 14, 2016)

4.5 months. Still growing ))


----------



## El_rex (Jan 14, 2016)




----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Thanks for the update. Good news is always, well, good.


----------



## El_rex (Jan 14, 2016)

Upgrade. Rex is 5 months, he is still on the smaller side weight wise and only 45 pounds but 22 inch height. His pasterns also improved a lot, but still have to work on the feet


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

:wub: Rex is looking great! With his height at 5 months, I expect he'll be bigger than you first thought. He still has a lot of growing to do until he fully matures at 2 years (the average age for gsds, but some European lines take longer until 3 or nearly 4).


----------



## dogsandbooks (Mar 17, 2016)

He's a gorgeous dog!


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

He is right on target and looking good!


----------



## El_rex (Jan 14, 2016)

Mary Beth said:


> :wub: Rex is looking great! With his height at 5 months, I expect he'll be bigger than you first thought. He still has a lot of growing to do until he fully matures at 2 years (the average age for gsds, but some European lines take longer until 3 or nearly 4).


Thank you, he is a young good looking man indeed 
I wasn't aware that European lines are characterized by slower growth rates, but this makes a lot of sense since a lot of GSDs on this forum are ASL and this maybe why my Rex seemed to be so small when I was reading about 12 weeks old exceeding 40 pounds. He will grow, I'm now certain.


----------



## El_rex (Jan 14, 2016)

dogsandbooks said:


> He's a gorgeous dog!





MineAreWorkingline said:


> He is right on target and looking good!


Thank you, doing my best to keep him gorgeous


----------



## El_rex (Jan 14, 2016)

Update: my boy is 6 months and reached 24 inches in height! He's very lanky and lean, 54 pounds but plenty of time to mature and fill in.


----------



## atomic (Mar 28, 2016)

He is SO CUTE just like people they all mature differently. As long as they are active, outwardly happy, and passes vet checks with a stable body condition no worries! My boy was the runt and weighed 3.9 lbs at 5 weeks, 9.5 at 8 weeks. He's now 12 weeks and is a bit lean but is at least 20 lbs. He's half dobe and dad was over 100 lbs (mom was GSD who was 75 lbs) and I am not worried at all. He is clearly bright eyed and bushy tailed. Not literally, he has the dobe short hair lol!


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

See that? All that worry for nothing. He still has some height growth left and lots of filling out. He looks great.


----------



## NYCgsd (Apr 23, 2016)

He looks very athletic and healthy, like a swimmer. Many owners wish for that type of build. Enjoy!:grin2:


----------



## El_rex (Jan 14, 2016)

Dear GSD owners

Just to update you on my pup - he's now 7.5 months old and got to 26 inches!!!


----------



## El_rex (Jan 14, 2016)

This is what Rex looks like today


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

He's really looking good!


----------



## El_rex (Jan 14, 2016)

Update - Rex is 36 weeks (9 months in a week) and he grew even more! He reached 27 inches! I could hardly believe my eyes - thought he looked taller and decided to measure him. So far he is much taller than the dam (she is 22 inch) and also the sire who I was told "is a bit taller than her"(only saw his pics). In terms of weight he is still very lean, 60 pounds but this doesn't worry me at all. Yet, he eats tons! I switched him onto Orejin Adult, about 450 g a day and the vet still told me she'd like to see him fatter. He gets regular deworming treatment and I dont think there is a need to increase portion size. Better keep him lean..


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Are you sure you are measuring in the correct spot? 27" and 60# seem very out of proportion.


----------



## El_rex (Jan 14, 2016)

Jax08 said:


> Are you sure you are measuring in the correct spot? 27" and 60# seem very out of proportion.


He is very lean, but of course I can be wrong. He is quite bushy around the neck, but I tried to press the fur down when measuring him. Can try to take few pics


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Withers. Not neck. I think your measuring point is to high. 
https://mygermanshepherd.org/how-to-measure-your-dogs-height-and-weight/

I find it easiest to stand them against the wall and mark with a pencil. It's easy to get the height wrong if you are trying to directly measure. If you think he's 27", then mark that and stand him against the wall. My bet is he's closer to 25".


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Jax08 said:


> Are you sure you are measuring in the correct spot? 27" and 60# seem very out of proportion.


That could be right depending on the line. He is very lean. Mine is 26" and 60 and looks very solid. I expect mine to add another 10-15 lbs by 18 months.


----------



## El_rex (Jan 14, 2016)

Jax08 said:


> Withers. Not neck. I think your measuring point is to high.
> https://mygermanshepherd.org/how-to-measure-your-dogs-height-and-weight/
> 
> I find it easiest to stand them against the wall and mark with a pencil. It's easy to get the height wrong if you are trying to directly measure. If you think he's 27", then mark that and stand him against the wall. My bet is he's closer to 25".


Hi guys

Rex turned one year today, and I think he is indeed between 26 and 27 inches in height. I tried the wall method and it seems correct. He is very lean and not heavily build, doubt he'll ever be one of these impressive GSDs one sees on the telly, but I love him. He also gained some weight and weighs 75 lbs now.
I'm 5'10''


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

He grew into a lovely dog for you! 

Happy birthday Rex!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Beautiful dog! Lean is good, and he does not look overly skinny. I'm catching up on this thread which I've apparently missed until now, and wonder if when he was gaining little to no weight you were just not feeding him enough. The bag is just a guideline, some need more and some less. 

The time right after you bring home a new puppy is when they gain weight the fastest, in general as much as 10-12 pounds per month, which starts to slow down around 6 months old. In the 2/3 post where your photo is looking down on him while he's standing, it does look like his sides cave in quite a bit, although it's hard to tell for sure. When mine were young, I ran my hand down their sides every few days or so to make sure there wasn't too much or two little padding over the ribs, and then I'd adjust the feeding quantity as necessary. 

Actually I still do a rib check now that my dogs are adults, although not as often since they're not actively growing. Keefer was getting a little skinny so I upped his food, and I've cut it back again now that his ribs don't feel as prominent. He's 11 years old, and I'm sure has lost some muscle mass now that he's older, so his ideal weight is a few pounds less than when he was in his prime. Halo had felt a little chubby so I cut her food back, and then she got too ribby so I've increased it again recently. She's gained 1.6 pounds in 3 weeks, and is right around where I'd like her to be, maybe even gaining another 1/2 pound. I think it's much better to feed to the dog's condition rather that follow the feeding guide on the bag too closely, since the caloric requirements will vary from dog to dog.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Rex! A very handsome fellow!


----------



## El_rex (Jan 14, 2016)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Beautiful dog! Lean is good, and he does not look overly skinny. I'm catching up on this thread which I've apparently missed until now, and wonder if when he was gaining little to no weight you were just not feeding him enough. The bag is just a guideline, some need more and some less.
> 
> The time right after you bring home a new puppy is when they gain weight the fastest, in general as much as 10-12 pounds per month, which starts to slow down around 6 months old. In the 2/3 post where your photo is looking down on him while he's standing, it does look like his sides cave in quite a bit, although it's hard to tell for sure. When mine were young, I ran my hand down their sides every few days or so to make sure there wasn't too much or two little padding over the ribs, and then I'd adjust the feeding quantity as necessary.
> 
> Actually I still do a rib check now that my dogs are adults, although not as often since they're not actively growing. Keefer was getting a little skinny so I upped his food, and I've cut it back again now that his ribs don't feel as prominent. He's 11 years old, and I'm sure has lost some muscle mass now that he's older, so his ideal weight is a few pounds less than when he was in his prime. Halo had felt a little chubby so I cut her food back, and then she got too ribby so I've increased it again recently. She's gained 1.6 pounds in 3 weeks, and is right around where I'd like her to be, maybe even gaining another 1/2 pound. I think it's much better to feed to the dog's condition rather that follow the feeding guide on the bag too closely, since the caloric requirements will vary from dog to dog.


You are definitely right. In fact according to the bag guide I am still "overfeeding" him as he gets 5.5 cups of Orejin Large Puppy instead of 4. It was not very intuitive what to do because most people warn over overfeeding young pups and Orejin food is supposed to be one of the best calorie dense foods. As a young pup Rex wasn't getting too much exercise (i.e walking) but he does now so he needs more food that the bag says. Maybe his metabolism is also high so he was underfed as a puppy. I'll keep a close eye on his weight and starting to transition him on Orejin Adult from next month. I already tried feeding him adult food and Rex liked it but my vet advised to keep him on puppy food until 1-1.5 year of age.


----------



## El_rex (Jan 14, 2016)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> He grew into a lovely dog for you!
> 
> Happy birthday Rex!






Deb said:


> Happy Birthday, Rex! A very handsome fellow!


Thank you, he's perfect size for me


----------



## El_rex (Jan 14, 2016)

Hi guys


As of today, Rex is no longer a puppy. He just turned 18 months! will try to post some pics later.
So, he grew to 27 inch in height and 83 pounds in weight which was totally unexpected. His dam was fairly small, and the sire I ve only seen on a pic. 
I did my best to take care of him, exercised him, fed him the best food I could afford etc. and perhaps all of this helped him to develop to his full potential. 
We still have some behavioural problems that are currently being addressed, but overall I'm very pleased with my pup who started as pup who "doesnt grow"..


----------



## El_rex (Jan 14, 2016)




----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

He looks great. Your boy is very handsome.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Beautiful and regal looking! I guess you are no longer worried? I also stress the first year (teeth, ears, bones) when they are growing up. Always relieved when they are full grown and healthy.


----------



## El_rex (Jan 14, 2016)

Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> He looks great. Your boy is very handsome.


Thank you  Nice looking young male indeed, tall dark and handsome 



wolfy dog said:


> Beautiful and regal looking! I guess you are no longer worried? I also stress the first year (teeth, ears, bones) when they are growing up. Always relieved when they are full grown and healthy.


Totally, so many things can go wrong, especially when you see other ppl puppies do better at the same age, more advanced, teeths came out, yours still didnt, wobbly walks, digestive problem... pretty much like a human baby I'd imagine.


----------



## ghinchcl (Mar 2, 2017)

*Stress*



wolfy dog said:


> Beautiful and regal looking! I guess you are no longer worried? I also stress the first year (teeth, ears, bones) when they are growing up. Always relieved when they are full grown and healthy.


 

Likewise.. I stressed as well. My girl started at 9 weeks and was only 10 pounds and @ 10 weeks was 11 pounds. Thought i got sold a dwarf.:nerd: The worst thing you can do is look at the What your expected adult size is. They said my dog was going to be 28 lbs full grown.. Now my dog has been really catching up. She is almost 5 months and is 45lbs. Father was big (150lbs) and mother was around 95lbs, which is quite large for a female. This pct is at a little under 4 months.


----------



## El_rex (Jan 14, 2016)

Full body view of my 18 months "little" dog


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Handsome dog! He doesn't look little anymore!


----------

